# Buddy boat to the edge



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

was wondering if anybody would mind me following them to the edge or nipple tomorrow not looking for any of your hand out spots but would like to follow someone out ther tomorrow Sunday and see which route I should set a troll on Thanks Jonathan


----------

